# Turbo-Charger



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

T/C a common place on Two-Stroke engines, and its regarded that the ANNAM'59 (EAC) was the first engine T/C (B&W)to put to sea,but the first T/C 2S was a Newbury "Sirron"put in a Thames tug,but what was her name?


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

List of Ships and Engines on this site http://rowifi.com/ndc/index.html which suggests a cargo ship, Frederick T Everard in 1954, but if you look at the list of ships and engines the only tug listed about that time is E A Everard of 1956


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

Duncan112 said:


> List of Ships and Engines on this site http://rowifi.com/ndc/index.html which suggests a cargo ship, Frederick T Everard in 1954, but if you look at the list of ships and engines the only tug listed about that time is E A Everard of 1956


Thank you for your help.I think it may be E.A.EVERARD(TID 5) (Trp./Exp)r/e 1950"Sirron" 'G' 6cyl.T/C (r/e 1963 4cyl.'G',the 6cyl.put in the CAPACITY)Well before the big boy's


----------



## Tim Gibbs (Apr 4, 2012)

A.D.FROST said:


> Thank you for your help.I think it may be E.A.EVERARD(TID 5) (Trp./Exp)r/e 1950"Sirron" 'G' 6cyl.T/C (r/e 1963 4cyl.'G',the 6cyl.put in the CAPACITY)Well before the big boy's


I think at that time Newbury Diesels was owned by Everards.
I worked with the successors, Newbury Controls, over a number of years and knew the knew the General Manager, Terry Barnard, very well and I recall him talking about the problems they had with that engine.
Were similar engines not fitted to the Balmoral - since replaced by Wartsila L20s ?


----------

